# good stock photo sites to sell images at good prices?



## livelovelaugh247 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey. I was wondering if anyone has any good / bad info about specific stock photo sites they've used. (I'm not talking about micro stock / micro payment sites. They only pay a few dollars per photo. I've been considering Getty, Jupiter, or Corbis.)

I've found out Getty charges $50 per photo just to post it and then they only give you 30% commission if it's sold. Anyone know about the other two or any other sites that pay well?

I've also checked out www.photographersdirect.com and it seems pritty good. Anyone used this site and have any feedback? Sounds like a little more work because you have to discuss prices with the buyers directly but you get 80% of the commission when a photo's sold.

Things I'm looking for are restrictions on camera brands, how much you're paid, how many photos you are allowed to upload... etc.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 5, 2007)

The stock industry is going through a change from two factors. The first is that many of the larger agencies are buying up the smaller ones, so things are constantly changing. Also, many photographers are doing their own stock work so they can keep all of the money instead of doing a 50 / 50 split. I'm planing on doing this with my pix next year.

If you want to check out some of the software that will let you do your own stock work, visit my blog, The Creative's Corner at http://www.thecreativescorner.com

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## livelovelaugh247 (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for your help! Much appreciated!


----------



## phakimata (Oct 2, 2007)

Macro stock is difficult to get in. I actually sell micro-stock, and it sells very well. You should check out the stock section on my website where I have explained a bit more, and there is also a link to a recent article in PDN where they did an income survey and compared many different agencies. It turns out that http://www.dreamstime.com pays the most, and is also the fastest growing site.


----------

